# Ugly or beautiful



## debodun (Jul 16, 2020)




----------



## Aunt Marg (Jul 16, 2020)

Beautiful!

Art-Deco at it's finest!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jul 16, 2020)

Beautiful but it would not fit into my surroundings.


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 16, 2020)

Beautiful


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 16, 2020)

*Nice!!*


----------



## Gaer (Jul 16, 2020)

beautiful art deco piece.  1920's


----------



## asp3 (Jul 16, 2020)

Beautiful but not a favorite aesthetic.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 16, 2020)

I like it!  Very nice.


----------



## Treacle (Jul 16, 2020)

Oooh that should hold my G and Ts nicely  

Seriously I like art deco especially Clarice Clift. I just  the colours and shapes. Not to every ones taste, but suits me. ☺


----------



## Treacle (Jul 16, 2020)

Spelling error should be Clarice Cliff ☺


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 16, 2020)

*Beautiful... but not my cuppa tea... *


----------



## Gaer (Jul 16, 2020)

Treacle said:


> Oooh that should hold my G and Ts nicely
> 
> Seriously I like art deco especially Clarice Clift. I just  the colours and shapes. Not to every ones taste, but suits me. ☺


One of my very favorite artists!  I have books and books of her works!  Do you OWN that piece?  It's incredible!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jul 16, 2020)

Treacle said:


> Spelling error should be Clarice Cliff ☺


Treacle. You and I have lost our edge missing out on riddles, that's why you miss spelled Clarice Cliff.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jul 16, 2020)

Treacle said:


> Oooh that should hold my G and Ts nicely
> 
> Seriously I like art deco especially Clarice Clift. I just  the colours and shapes. Not to every ones taste, but suits me. ☺


Gorgeous, Treacle!


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 16, 2020)

Gaer said:


> One of my very favorite artists!  I have books and books of his works!  Do you OWN that piece?  It's incredible!


Clarice Cli*ff*..was female


----------



## Gaer (Jul 16, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> Clarice Cli*ff*..was female


Holly!  sorry.  Thanks!  i made the change!


----------



## Treacle (Jul 16, 2020)

Gaer said:


> One of my very favorite artists!  I have books and books of her works!  Do you OWN that piece?  It's incredible!


Unfortunately not Gaer - but one can hope. Just keep looking in the charity shops


----------



## Treacle (Jul 16, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> Treacle. You and I have lost our edge missing out on riddles, that's why you miss spelled Clarice Cliff.


Oh Aunt Marg you know me so well and I've only been on this Forum for a short while !!!!! We need a riddle, without it I'm not quite myself  as you have so kindly noted. Resurrect the riddles is what I say. OK plot lost G and T time. ☺


----------



## Gary O' (Jul 16, 2020)

*Ugly or beautiful*



not ugly

not beautiful....yet




Now...it's beauty...full


----------



## peppermint (Jul 16, 2020)

My Mom always had beautiful glasses....This one is very pretty....Something like what my mom had many years ago....I'll have to find a glass
that my Mom gave me....It's packed away, and I can't give it away...


----------



## Knight (Jul 16, 2020)

Being practical doesn't keep me from understanding that piece has beauty.


----------



## win231 (Jul 16, 2020)

Treacle said:


> Oooh that should hold my G and Ts nicely
> 
> Seriously I like art deco especially Clarice Clift. I just  the colours and shapes. Not to every ones taste, but suits me. ☺


Wow.....the colors....like.....far out, man.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 16, 2020)

I don't think it's beautiful or ugly.  It's nice, just not my taste.


----------



## peppermint (Jul 16, 2020)

Knight said:


> Being practical doesn't keep me from understanding that piece has beauty.


UGH!  Everyone has a different take on life....


----------



## Knight (Jul 16, 2020)

peppermint said:


> UGH!  Everyone has a different take on life....


Don't understand the UGH!


----------



## debodun (Jul 17, 2020)

I have a Clarice Cliff cow creamer


----------



## JaniceM (Jul 17, 2020)

I'm not too keen on the cow, although I wouldn't doubt if it's a valuable antique.  I definitely like the vase in your original post, though-  very nice!!


----------

